# New Partner App (8/25)



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Does anyone have the new partner app? Looks like the beta version was successful among the uber driver testers. I'm worried about the new surge areas. I want to keep them big! In metro Charlotte (inside the 485 loop), we have 3 surge areas. Smaller ones would suck.


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

Did you read the part where it said, "We spent so many $$$'s on this app we are now forced to cut your pay and keep more for ourselves."


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> Does anyone have the new partner app? Looks like the beta version was successful among the uber driver testers. I'm worried about the new surge areas. I want to keep them big! In metro Charlotte (inside the 485 loop), we have 3 surge areas. Smaller ones would suck.
> View attachment 12361
> View attachment 12362


I agree, in Raleigh we used to have several, now there's just a single surge area inside the beltline which makes life a lot eaiser and less likely to get called one block outside the surge, etc...


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

So exactly what beneficial improvements for the driver are there


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

One nice thing is to see a running daily total, just like Lyft has.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Jam Val said:


> One nice thing is to see a running daily total, just like Lyft has.


but we already had that in the earnings tab


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Bart McCoy It's a way for us to never ever have to log off ever. Lol what I don't like is the feedback. Some of yall get that in weekly reports already but now we'll be able to see it through the app. Goodie.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Jam Val said:


> Bart McCoy It's a way for us to never ever have to log off ever. Lol what I don't like is the feedback. Some of yall get that in weekly reports already but now we'll be able to see it through the app. Goodie.


But only feedback you get in weekly summary is positive feedback, which does us no good


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

My friend's beta app showed bad feedback too.


----------



## clwilla (Sep 1, 2015)

How do we see feedback at all? I still have yet to find where I can see even good feedback.


Jam Val said:


> My friend's beta app showed bad feedback too.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

clwilla said:


> How do we see feedback at all? I still have yet to find where I can see even good feedback.


Some markets email weekly summaries that include feedback. Mine doesn't.


----------



## Uber_Black Driver (Aug 11, 2015)

How to get the beta app? is there a link? or do you have to contact uber?


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Uber_Black Driver said:


> How to get the beta app? is there a link? or do you have to contact uber?


It was tested in some markets and the people chosen to test were emailed to meet with uber reps.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Wow, that's a really tiny surge zone! You have to be within 100ft just to hit that surge! Pax will walk that distance to avoid the surge!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

New update takes away fare price on trip list?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Also, only beeps once now on ping


----------



## clwilla (Sep 1, 2015)

My "[X]" button now works to dismiss the last fare.

I also noticed that UberXL is now available in my area which is a huge score for me.


----------

